# Synthelamin – Appetite Stimulator



## Jjyaya (Mar 1, 2015)

Just ordered some. Hopefully it will fix my appetite problem! Anyone else try it?


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 1, 2015)

I actually use Synthelamin. It's a great product that you will be very impressed with


----------



## Jjyaya (Mar 1, 2015)

Right on, can't wait!


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 2, 2015)

I was planning on getting myself just because of how great everyone tells me it is!

This would be the long acting inj b-12 right? the one with the all 2 mixed together from snytek or whatever? I've been eyeing it for a while and wanting to grab up like to bottles one for me one for the wife!

She is anemic as well and could benifit from it as far as her energey and general wellness.

I would like to try it because everyone who had done inj b12 that i know raves about it! they say they feel like they are teen agers again


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 2, 2015)

ForkLift said:


> I was planning on getting myself just because of how great everyone tells me it is!
> 
> This would be the long acting inj b-12 right? the one with the all 2 mixed together from snytek or whatever? I've been eyeing it for a while and wanting to grab up like to bottles one for me one for the wife!
> 
> ...


Try it 2 hours pre-workout,  I bet you'll love it.  Not sure if both types of the b12 in synthelamin are buffered,  but it sure gives me more muscular endurance.


----------



## Jjyaya (Mar 4, 2015)

It just came in today!


----------



## K1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Their domestic service is super fast now...3 day delivery when I ordered!


----------



## slide (Mar 5, 2015)

I have used it in the past and liked it...haven't used it in a bit as I haven't had any issues with appetite. 

You know, when I ordered before, I would receive everything in a week--which was ridiculously fast considering where it came from. Service was always great too. 

-s


----------



## Jjyaya (Mar 5, 2015)

Yeah it was super fast! Pretty happy about that.


----------



## Jjyaya (Mar 5, 2015)

Bottle says oral use only, Suggest 2ml every3rd or four day. Anyone suggest a differnt dose?


----------



## K1 (Mar 5, 2015)

Jjyaya said:


> Bottle says oral use only, Suggest 2ml every3rd or four day. Anyone suggest a differnt dose?



All products state oral use as a disclaimer...I always injected 2ml every 3rd day IM.....


----------



## Jjyaya (Mar 5, 2015)

Awesome I'll give that a shot. Thanks!


----------



## MikeRoss (Mar 5, 2015)

i used it a few years back. Pretty helpful stuff for me as well. when used with ghrp6 the hunger is almost unbearable!


----------

